# Free Meat Donations



## JAGER (May 13, 2009)

We plan to kill 100+ hogs during the rest of this month as most farmers started planting peanuts this week. Anyone wanting to fill their freezer between now and May 31st may call PatRick's Processing in Cuthbert, Georgia (40 miles southeast of Columbus) to schedule pick-up after 5:30 P.M. daily.

All hogs will be field dressed and hung in PatRick's walk-in cooler. All donations are free. The processor charges $35 if you prefer to have your hog skinned and quartered. Just bring a cooler large enough to transport your pork home.

Please call Raymond (meat processor) @ 229-308-1713 to make coordination; this month 15-31 May only.

---JAGER


----------



## JAGER (May 17, 2009)

There are still more hogs in the cooler. Don't let them go to waste.

---JAGER


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 17, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Don't let them go to waste.



You're the one that shot them....


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> You're the one that shot them....



I agree... 

I know the purpose he is shooting them, but it just seems distasteful to post it on the forum that your killing so many not knowing where to take them/or who is going to take them.

Just don't want the anti folks to get the wrong ideas...

You could always process them yourself and donate the meat to the homeless in your area city. I know Columbus has homeless kitchens that would take it....


----------



## Eddy M. (May 17, 2009)

wish it was closer to Marietta


----------



## redlevel (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> You're the one that shot them....





dadsbuckshot said:


> I agree...
> 
> I know the purpose he is shooting them, but it just seems distasteful to post it on the forum that your killing so many not knowing where to take them/or who is going to take them.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I will pledge to pay for having one processed for the homeless.  How many will you two pay for??    I can't believe your attitude.  He is rendering a service by killing vermin, and he is at least making an effort to get the meat distributed.   Y'all are some real "sportsmen."   Stop complaining and put your money where your mouth is.

Jager, pm me with an address and I'll send a check to cover the cost of processing a hog if you or the processor guarantees it gets to somebody who needs it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Yeah, I will pledge to pay for having one processed for the homeless.  How many will you two pay for??    I can't believe your attitude.  He is rendering a service by killing vermin, and he is at least making an effort to get the meat distributed.   Y'all are some real "sportsmen."   Stop complaining and put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Jager, pm me with an address and I'll send a check to cover the cost of processing a hog if you or the processor guarantees it gets to somebody who needs it.



Give me a break man with this holier than thou attitude!  I am sure that is the furthest thing from his mind while he is playing "war games" with hogs. 

Looks to me he has a free place to dump them so he doesn't have to worry about them anymore and puts it off on other people.  He shoots them and tells us not to waste them?  

_Jager, pm me with an address and I'll send a check to cover the cost of processing a hog if you or the processor guarantees it gets to somebody who needs it._


Oh yeah, don't you think he wouldn't need to be posting this on here about come get them if he knew where to take them in the first place?

I couldn't begin to tell you how many hogs and deer I have donated to people for free!  At least with me, I know who will take them before I shoot them!


----------



## redneckcamo (May 17, 2009)

*what I hate is....*

.........I really do wish it wasnt so dern far down there ..... at 12-13 mpg it would cost me a bundle in fuel alone


----------



## redlevel (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> a free place to dump them !



That would be the edge of the field, or in a ditch somewhere.


Just as I suspected--all hat and no cattle!

Come on you hog hunting "sportsmen."  Y'all are all the time complaining about people leaving them to rot.  Here is a man making an effort to distribute some meat, and so far, all he gets from "sportsmen" is ridicule and complaints.  

And how about all of you who say,  "Just call me when you shoot one.  I would love to have the meat!"

Well, here is a man who is offering chilled and field dressed meat for free!  And only $35 to get it quartered.  All you have to do is show up with a cooler.

Where are all of you?  If 25 Woody's members would pledge to pay for processing a hog (instead of complaining and whining)  it would put some food on the table.  

I believe some true colors might be coming out.


----------



## horse2292 (May 17, 2009)

I wouldn't care if they dumped in a big hole and covered them up. He is just offering some free meat. Would be perfect for a good party, church gathering, heck anything. In that area they are on the same level as rats.


----------



## fishndinty (May 17, 2009)

JAGER,
thanks for being kind enough to let us know about this.  Wish I lived far enough South to get one.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Well, here is a man who is offering chilled and field dressed meat for free!  And only $35 to get it quartered.  All you have to do is show up with a cooler.
> 
> Where are all of you?  If 25 Woody's members would pledge to pay for processing a hog (instead of complaining and whining)  it would put some food on the table.
> 
> I believe some true colors might be coming out.



So, you got your coolers ready then to go and get you some pork?


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 17, 2009)

JAGER, on a side note I do think it is a noble thing that you are doing trying to help those in need out.  

I just honestly feel that you should have the meat already committed to people before you kill them, that's all.  

You owe it to the animals you harvest that no meat should go to waste!


----------



## bull0ne (May 17, 2009)

Jager is offering free pork to those who could use the meat. I see it as a nice gesture on his part.

He could have taken the route I'd take. Throw the nasty critters in a deep pit and not tell anyone anything about the numbers that are being killed. 

No matter what you do, either dump the dead hog in a pit  or try to give the meat away............you can't please everyone within this crowd.


----------



## redlevel (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> So, you got your coolers ready then to go and get you some pork?


I just happen to have my own ready supply of pork.




whitetaco02 said:


> You owe it to the animals you harvest that no meat should go to waste!



You realize we are talking about vermin.  Do you eat the mice you catch in traps?    Exactly the same thing.   You don't owe anything to the rats, and Jager doesn't owe anything to the hogs.  Did I tell you about the day we shot 22 pigs and hogs in one of our fields?  We took three to have processed, and the buzzards took care of the rest.   It was a while before that particular field got rooted up again.   I felt like we owed it to those pigs to shoot them before they could do any more damage to our field.


----------



## Allen Waters (May 17, 2009)

give jager a break!! the man is trying to make a living while helping out the farmers. AND now trying to donate the meat too! if i am not mistaken  playing " war games " is not the only way jager helps control the population the man is dedicated to helping farmers not loose thousands to crop deprivation every year. then he goes and makes an effort to arrange pick up at a processor for the meat and he still gets slammed. the areas he works are grossly overpopulated with hogs and needs his service.  Give the guy a break guys!! why must a good post like this, made with good intentions always be turned negative?
that is laughable to worry about the antis.... hogs are non-native invasive species. i seriously doubt any government related intity would ever care anything about what antis have to say about hog control given the amount of damage they do to crops. what kind of wrong idea could the antis possibly get from this that would go anywhere?


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I just happen to have my own ready supply of pork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are comparing mice to hogs?   That is the most absurd thing I have ever read on here!

Maybe we should have a mice subforum especially for you!  You can be the moderator!


----------



## fishndinty (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> JAGER, on a side note I do think it is a noble thing that you are doing trying to help those in need out.
> 
> I just honestly feel that you should have the meat already committed to people before you kill them, that's all.
> 
> You owe it to the animals you harvest that no meat should go to waste!



do you say that before you trap a mouse in your house?  Would you say that if mice were good table fare?


----------



## redlevel (May 17, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> So you are comparing mice to hogs?   That is the most absurd thing I have ever read on here!
> 
> Maybe we should have a mice subforum especially for you!  You can be the moderator!



I am comparing vermin to vermin.  It just happens that feral hogs are larger than what we normally consider as vermin.  They fit the definition, though, as destroyers of crops and game habitat.  

Are you trying to make me feel unwelcome on this forum?  You're going to hurt my feelings.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 17, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Yeah, I will pledge to pay for having one processed for the homeless.  How many will you two pay for??    I can't believe your attitude.  He is rendering a service by killing vermin, and he is at least making an effort to get the meat distributed.   Y'all are some real "sportsmen."   Stop complaining and put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Jager, pm me with an address and I'll send a check to cover the cost of processing a hog if you or the processor guarantees it gets to somebody who needs it.




Redlevel since your in such a giving attitude - and your so nice to your fellow members and forum community, then I would like for you to get the most out of your donation to the homeless. Just follow the easy steps from the website below.... 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4393011_wri...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art












op2:


----------



## Greatflake (May 18, 2009)

heck.. ya'll quit your crying and lets plan a bbq and make up.. i'm trying to figure out when i can take a road trip and get about 3 of them,sure would make for a good 4th of july, anybody wanna split some fuel costs?.. everyones complaining about how far it is.. Jager dont listen to the peanut gallery, i sure bet theres alot of folks that appreciate what your offering..


----------



## Bruz (May 18, 2009)

Good gesture Jager.......At least you're trying to find a use for the meat........We're encountering the same problem on a much smaller scale. IF we have to let some rot then that's what we'll do......Our #1 priority is to kill the Hogs for the farmer.

Robert


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the generous, thoughtful post.  You're a major blessing, Jager.  I'm confident it will be gone quickly & there will be a wait list for future hog meat.


----------



## holton27596 (May 18, 2009)

Very nice thing for you to do Jager, just a little to far for me to drive or I would be all over it.


----------



## hevishot (May 18, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I just happen to have my own ready supply of pork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red, I don't think these nimrods are capable of understanding....I just don't think they get it.  I killed three hogs  in my corn field yesterday evening and donated them straight to the buzzards.  I too felt that I owed it to those pigs to shoot them before they could ruin my whole field....Keep on keepin' on, Jager.  I am amazed that you are kind enough to offer free pork to anyone and get chastized for it.


----------



## hevishot (May 18, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> So you are comparing mice to hogs?   That is the most absurd thing I have ever read on here!
> 
> Maybe we should have a mice subforum especially for you!  You can be the moderator!



can you not comprehend this comparison?....do you understand the term "vermin"?  Do you own any land that hogs are destroying?...not lease, but own?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 18, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with Jager is doing....Im sure some folks on here will take him up on his offer.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2009)

Hogs are a nuisance and need to be controlled. Jager is going above and beyond in offering to clean and cool them for those interested.


----------



## JAGER (May 18, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> You could always process them yourself and donate the meat to the homeless in your area city. I know Columbus has homeless kitchens that would take it....



The Georgia Department of Agriculture (GDA) Meat Inspection section is partially funded by and receives constant oversight by the US Department of Agriculture (USDA). The Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is held to USDA standards as a requirement to have a State Meat Inspection program.

In 2006, I contacted 'Hunters for the Hungry' about regulations concerning feral swine handling for their donation program. The USDA FSIS has ruled that all swine are amenable to the Federal Meat Inspection Act and even if donated are considered to be in commerce, therefore all animals must be processed under inspection at an official establishment. This would entail examining the animal alive, at rest and in motion from both sides before passing the animal for slaughter. 

Hogs killed on a farm with a bullet are not eligible for donation. I asked USDA FSIS for the ability to exempt these animals either as game animals or specifically for use to donate to food banks. Their response was NO due to swine brucellosis and pseudorabies. 

Feral hogs CANNOT be legally donated to food banks like deer.



whitetaco02 said:


> Don't you think he wouldn't need to be posting this on here if he knew where to take them in the first place? I couldn't begin to tell you how many hogs and deer I have donated to people for free! At least with me, I know who will take them before I shoot them!



We killed 417 hogs last year and expect to kill over 600 during 2009. We feed a large number of people in this state for free and are more than happy to do so.

However, our loyalty is with the farming community. The number of hogs which will be eaten is not the determining factor of how many hogs are killed. The mission is to immediately solve the farmer's crop damage problem in one night. The goal is to kill every hog entering the field, whether a 30 pound shoat or a 300 pound boar. Even high-volume removal only solves the problem for a few months until another group of hogs moves down the creek or river system to cause future crop damage. 

We make every effort to donate our harvest each night. But we have no problem dropping them at the bottom of a hole if our removal methods exceed our walk-in cooler space. Our moral obligation is to the farmer. They have already explained why.

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (May 18, 2009)

Why do your clients not take all their kills?


----------



## JAGER (May 18, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Why do your clients not take all their kills?



Most hunters don't have enough freezer space at home for 12-15 hogs, only four or five.

---JAGER


----------



## Eddy M. (May 18, 2009)

anybody around Marietta going down I'll help on the gas if you'll pick up some meat for me   eddy


----------



## Greatflake (May 18, 2009)

Eddy, i am  thinking about taking a trip sometime late next week.. if i do would you be interested in a trip to rome?


----------



## Eddy M. (May 18, 2009)

Greatflake said:


> Eddy, i am  thinking about taking a trip sometime late next week.. if i do would you be interested in a trip to rome?


 sure would --- a skinned and quartered hog would be my pick- I could try to meet ya on the way down to supply my $$ and a cooler


----------



## Greatflake (May 18, 2009)

let me see how my work schedules gunna work out and i'll get back with you


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 20, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> JAGER, on a side note I do think it is a noble thing that you are doing trying to help those in need out.
> 
> I just honestly feel that you should have the meat already committed to people before you kill them, that's all.
> 
> You owe it to the animals you harvest that no meat should go to waste!



Except he isn't harvesting animals, he is eradicating vermin and giving YOU the chance to eat the meat if you like. Seems to me WE have the choice. Either we can work together to handle the hog issue or we can allow the government to handle it. 

I'm up in Cumming GA but I will be making the call and possibly heading that way to grab a couple for eating.

Eddy if your buddy hasn't already taken care of ya I intend to make the trip in the next week or so.


----------



## fishndinty (May 21, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Most hunters don't have enough freezer space at home for 12-15 hogs, only four or five.
> 
> ---JAGER


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2009)

Jager, I, for one, commend you you for what your doin`.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 21, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> wish it was closer to Marietta



X 2 !! Nice offer!


----------



## bigox911 (May 21, 2009)

IMO, This is a great thing you're doing Jager.  Wish there was a way to get all that meat hooked in to a lot of the food ministries around GA (if it's not being done already).  If anyone is thinking of making a run down from the Atlanta area or north, I'll send a cooler and pay for some of the gas to get some meat.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 21, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> IMO, This is a great thing you're doing Jager.  Wish there was a way to get all that meat hooked in to a lot of the food ministries around GA (if it's not being done already).  If anyone is thinking of making a run down from the Atlanta area or north, I'll send a cooler and pay for some of the gas to get some meat.



I nominate you to drive down there, free of charge, and bring back meat for all of us.


----------



## frankwright (May 21, 2009)

Heck of a nice offer.
I wish it was closer also but still a nice offer.
Thanks!


----------



## brownhounds (May 21, 2009)

I wont eat your meat.


----------



## Palmetto (May 21, 2009)

brownhounds said:


> I wont eat your meat.


Then how can you have any pudding?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 21, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> Then how can you have any pudding?


----------



## bombers32 (May 22, 2009)

Well I have to agree that taking them to the processor is better than leaving them to rot. I just want to know there has to be a way to get it approved to be able to donate to the homeless shelter and feed the hungry programs. It would be a shame to let it all go to waste..........


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 23, 2009)

Thanks JAGER.

I called and made arrangements with Raymond earlier in the week to pick up a couple of the hogs. I met him late yesterday and picked out 2 nice sows. He skinned and quartered them for me. Meat is iced down and I should have enough to fill my freezer when I process it.


----------



## dawg2 (May 23, 2009)

Palmetto said:


> Then how can you have any pudding?


 That's funny

I can't believe everyone giving Jager grief about this.  Free hog meat and people still complain.  

Nice gesture Jager!


----------



## redneckcamo (May 23, 2009)

*yea......*



dawg2 said:


> That's funny
> 
> I can't believe everyone giving Jager grief about this.  Free hog meat and people still complain.
> 
> Nice gesture Jager!



..............he catches more greif for bein a good dood !!

pretty wiggin in my book !!


----------



## claydowns1 (May 23, 2009)

*any from NE GA planning trip to pick up hog*

If anybody from NE GA is planning to go down and pick up a hog please let me know. I'd like one but it's just too far to drive to justify for just one. I'd be happy to work out a deal with someone which has some extra time to pick one up for me though. Thanks


----------



## Willi (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Jager for the offer. We took ya up on it on saturday and met with Raymond. We picked up 10 hogs and Raymond was great.
Thanks again
Willi


----------



## atlashunter (May 31, 2009)

Many thanks Jager! We picked up 2 hogs today and are very grateful for the meat now in our freezer. Don't listen to the naysayers on here. There are plenty who appreciate what you're doing. We also enjoyed meeting Raymond and want to give a big thank you to Patricks Processing. Thanks again!


----------



## rdhood (Jun 18, 2009)

If I had seen this three weeks ago, I would have responded.  I'll be on the lookout in the future.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 19, 2009)

We killed 91 hogs during the May peanut planting season and all of them made it to someone's freezer. Many thanks to GON members who picked up hogs from the cooler. 

This donation process was such a success, we intend to make it available again from 12 SEP to 15 OCT. We will kill 100+ hogs during peanut maturity and harvest. 

We'll post another thread during early September with updated information as a reminder. Below is a picture inside the cooler after a successful night of thermal hog control. We have now killed 329 hogs since February 1st.

Thanks, ---JAGER


----------



## CAL (Jun 19, 2009)

You "tha man" Jager and a big "thank you" from a farmer!Keep up the good work Sir.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jun 20, 2009)

While I don't agree with hog erradication, I know you will be doing it regardless. That being said, I do appreciate that you are atleast trying to find a home for the meat. 

Here's a thought that I'm sure will get nasty responses. Any meat that can't be donated could be ground up, cooked to eliminate disease, and used as dog food. Maybe this could be used to feed the hog dogs and even deer dogs? If I had numerous hunting dogs to feed I'd be all over free meat, regardless of my personal opinions of how it was killed. Jager's going to continue shooting hogs no matter what we say/do, so why not just take free dog food? All that protein would have some pits really muscular!


----------



## JAGER (Jun 20, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> While I don't agree with hog erradication, I know you will be doing it regardless.



Have you ever heard me use the word "eradication" in any GON thread? Why do you assume we are trying to eradicate feral hogs? We have killed 746 hogs in the past 18 months and we are no closer to eradicating feral hogs in the state of Georgia today than when we started. However, we are doing a much better job of "controlling" feral hog populations in the state than anyone else which makes Georgia farmers very happy. 



GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Any meat that can't be donated could be... used as dog food.



Great idea. We are currently talking to a dog food company now.



GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Jager's going to continue shooting hogs no matter what we say.



Since feral hogs are property of the landowner, Georgia farmers and landowners are the only opinions who actually count. Why would you prefer we didn't shoot 600 hogs per year? Are we reducing your chances of killing a hog this year? Next year?

I would entertain a conversation about eradication vs. control.

---JAGER


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Have you ever heard me use the word "eradication" in any GON thread? Why do you assume we are trying to eradicate feral hogs? We have killed 746 hogs in the past 18 months and we are no closer to eradicating feral hogs in the state of Georgia today than when we started. However, we are doing a much better job of "controlling" feral hog populations in the state than anyone else which makes Georgia farmers very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just courious jager do you have the permission from the landowner or farmer?


----------



## JAGER (Jun 20, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Just courious jager do you have the permission from the landowner or farmer?



Is this a trick question? Most landowners receive a majority of their income from the farming lease; not the hunting lease. I have never had a farmer and landowner who were not on the same sheet of music.

This is the second time you have brought this topic up. If you, HD76 or Blake have the hunting rights to a piece of land we service, then just say so. I'm pretty easy to get along with but horrible at reading minds. Just ask my wife. I can't think of another reason you would discuss this topic again unless something was bothering you. Just say so in a PM and we will resolve it. We are not purposely stepping on your toes.

By the way- Happy Birthday!

---JAGER


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 20, 2009)

GGRRR

I so wanted to grab a hog or two, I have no freezer and the daughters went bad so had no room. I wish I had grabbed one and just done a BBQ. I'll be sure and grab at least one the next time.

Jager I thank you for the effort to control hogs for the farmers and for the meat donation as well.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2009)

JAGER said:


> Is this a trick question? Most landowners receive a majority of their income from the farming lease; not the hunting lease. I have never had a farmer and landowner who were not on the same sheet of music.
> 
> This is the second time you have brought this topic up. If you, HD76 or Blake have the hunting rights to a piece of land we service, then just say so. I'm pretty easy to get along with but horrible at reading minds. Just ask my wife. I can't think of another reason you would discuss this topic again unless something was bothering you. Just say so in a PM and we will resolve it. We are not purposely stepping on your toes.
> 
> ...


No problem here cause we still catch them after yall.Just asking since they are the lanowners hogs.


----------



## JAGER (Jun 20, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> No problem here cause we still catch them after yall.



I agree. As good as we are, we can't shoot them all. I wish all hunters worked together as well as we do. It is a perfect combination if you ask me. This is the level of service every farmer desires.

Keep up the good work.

---JAGER


----------



## rdhood (Jun 20, 2009)

> This donation process was such a success, we intend to make it available again from 12 SEP to 15 OCT. We will kill 100+ hogs during peanut maturity and harvest.



I, for one, will be watching  12 Sept  for a hog!


----------



## redlevel (Jun 20, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> While I don't agree with hog erradication





JAGER said:


> Have you ever heard me use the word "eradication" in any GON thread?



I'm the one who talks about the desirability of eradication of feral hogs, not JAGER.   Me and at least a half-dozen state game departments.

I think the dog food idea is a good one.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have tried to give hogs away before and people didn't want them because they were not cleaned.Here are some that are cleaned and.......


----------



## Woodscrew (Jun 21, 2009)

I wish I could come get a couple of them.


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 22, 2009)

wish i live closer down there...


----------



## Bodab1974 (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you stll have any hogs left?  I would LOVE to have a couple for summer time cookouts


----------



## chadf (Jun 22, 2009)

bodab1974 said:


> do you stll have any hogs left?  I would love to have a couple for summer time cookouts



x2 !!


----------



## JAGER (Jun 22, 2009)

Bodab1974 said:


> Do you stll have any hogs left?  I would LOVE to have a couple for summer time cookouts



Sorry. We intend to make donations available again from 12 SEP to 15 OCT. We'll post another thread during early September with updated information as a reminder. 

---JAGER


----------

